# Wide Sargasso Sea



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

To all keen readers and book hoarders. Does anyone have a copy of "Wide Sargasso Sea" by Jean Rhys that I could buy/borrow? I have been looking for it for ages at car boot sales with no success. My husband just returned from Miranda do Corvo with a huge bagful (thank you Barry and Nina) but had no luck finding this one.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Maggy,

Have you tried the abe books site?

All you do is plumb in the title and you'll get a list of sellers from all around the world.


----------



## smudges (May 2, 2013)

Loads of copies for sale on ebay and amazon (UK sites). Worth asking the sellers if they'll send to you there. When I was in Spain I often had ebay finds sent to me there. Most sellers are fine about it.


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

Thank you both for your very helpful suggestions, much appreciated.


----------



## dstump (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi Maggy, if you are a Kindle users or have an eBook reader, I have it in digital format.


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

I don't have Kindle, I am old fashioned and like to hold a book. I will continue researching, thank you.


----------

